# How long before you see a difference???



## Krystle (Apr 28, 2005)

How long should I try something before trying somehting else?  I have 3 night creams in my possession that I am wanting to try right now...but I dont want to start something new if the one I am using is going to work magical powers or something....lol.   

How long do you all give something new?


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 28, 2005)

2 weeks


----------



## joey_zane (May 3, 2005)

The average skin cycle is 28 days, so in a perfect world that's how long you should try new products for


----------

